# BMW Plays Automotive Partner for Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation



## bitterbeamer (Feb 8, 2015)

ive always love the MI movies so looks like I have a movie to watch lol


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Excellent series- will be there to see Tom & BMW !!


----------



## Capobranco (Mar 15, 2010)

Maybe once upon a time, it made sense to have an association with Tom Cruise, however today, I see a plethora of negatives....


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Capobranco said:


> Maybe once upon a time, it made sense to have an association with Tom Cruise, however today, I see a plethora of negatives....


Really, according to Boxoffice Mojo, which tracks actors movie income - his movie's have made $8.9 BILLION dollars. One of the highest in Hollywood - not sure what association negatives your referring to. And I personally have like all his action movies from the Last Samurai, Valkyrie to Oblivion to Jack Reacher to the MI series. Guy has guts, like to see you
leap off the tallest building in the world or be strapped to the outside of a plane when it takes off at 53 years old.


----------



## M5Fed (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm in and who cares about what tabloids saids...all gossip! Go Cruise in an M!!!


----------

